# meyers t-5 pump



## insanelane (Oct 18, 2009)

I know this is a very old unit. I just use it around home on an old 1976 ford f250. Anyway the motor for the pump went bad the end of last year. Does anyone know if a replacement motor is available. The motor is a prestolite MEZ 7001. All i can find close to this is a replacement for a MEZ 7002 motor. Any help appreciated. Would the mez7001 and the mez7002 be the same.


----------



## Meyerman (Feb 25, 2004)

That motor is no longer available from Meyer, but you may be able to get more information from a Prestolite distributor, or if there is a automotive starter repair shop in your town, they may be able to rebuild it for you.


----------

